# Spring Fever



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Couple of new ones going out, thought you might like to see. First is foiled perch, one of my "Hey Cisco" baits. 8" and 2 1/2oz out of cedar. These run great either trolled or cast.


Next is a herring, big Musky forage up here....









This is another "Hey Cisco" in a Sucker pattern...


The next two are a couple of my Shad - A - Matic baits, 3" 1/2 oz awesome for smallmouth or walleye









And since it's spring and smallmouth are almost happening, here are a few new Bass -A - Matic Jr. baits


Thanks for looking.....lets go fishin!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Those are AWSOME

I especially like the foiled perch....really NICE.

I dig the smaller profiles as well, work nice here in the spring. Are the smaller baits purchased lips? (they look molded)

Great job, I've missed seeing your fabulous work.

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent work, rj.

That foiled perch is an eye catcher. I like the use of the very fine scaling in selected areas.

I also like how the silver gill plates stand out against the foiling on the bottom Bass - A - Matic Jr.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! thx for sharing


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome work dude....that sucker is my favorite, looks a lot like one of my hottest colors "brown perch" minus the bars! SWEET!

Need a field tester....I'll get 'em chewed up for you!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

R.J. That is it! you have an excellent "eye" for definition of the species! you hit the traits of a bait fish you mimic, then you exaggerate that definition !! The fish will not have any trouble figuring out what they are looking at! I like it very much!!! THERE YOU GUYS, ANOTHER ARTEEST! I'm impressed! ---------sonar..........


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

real nice work


----------

